# Bootloader on Raspberry Pi doesn't clear screen



## oitdmser (Jan 8, 2019)

Running the FreeBSD 12 Release on the Raspberry Pi. In /boot/loader.conf I changed beastie_disable to "NO" so I would get the boot menu. As shown in the image below, the bootloader doesn't clear the screen and it's very difficult to see what's going on. 

Did I do something wrong? Is this a bug? Where is this info documented?


----------



## johnblue (Jan 8, 2019)

oitdmser said:
			
		

> In /boot/loader.conf I changed beastie_disable to "NO" so I would get the boot menu.


Sooo.  oitdmser.



Is "NO" a typo?  The man page for /boot/loader.conf only gives "YES" as an option to get to the boot menu.


----------



## oitdmser (Jan 8, 2019)

"NO" is not a typo. The default is `beastie_disable="YES"` which boots without a menu.

In my testing I have found either of the following have the result illustrated in the OP:

`beastie_disable="NO"
#beastie_disable="YES"`


----------



## ComradeSlice (May 4, 2019)

I have the same issue 

Try these:
`boot_multicons="YES"
beastie_disable="YES"
loader_color="NO"`


----------



## oitdmser (May 16, 2019)

ComradeSlice said:


> I have the same issue
> 
> Try these:
> `boot_multicons="YES"
> ...



I appreciate your suggestion, but I need the boot menu so I can select single user mode if needed. Disabling beastie disables the necessary boot loader


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2019)

It doesn't disable the boot loader, just the menu. You can still interrupt loader(8) and enter `boot -s` to boot to single user mode. You may also want to take a look at the nextboot(8) command.


----------



## Phishfry (May 16, 2019)

I see 64bit EFI and aarch64.
You have a RaspberryPi 3 right?


----------

